# STOP....



## oldtimer57 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone and welcome to a new season. 
I have been reading alot of different posts here and had to share this with all, newbees to oldfarts.

I have been hunting Morels for many moons now, with some really great years, some really bad years and alot of in between years. All of us today in our busy, non-stop stressfull lives have seemed to have forgotten the real reason for Morel Hunting including myself. 
Its about a fresh start ....
Its about geting out of the house after a long winter and into the woods....
Its smelling the earth and fresh air and cleaning out those old cobwebs....
Its seeing the new tree buds, new spring flowers and new plants coming to life...
Its about finding that first Box Turtle or Garder Snake out getting some warm sun.....
Its jumping a Deer, Phesant, Turkey and having your heart pound out of your chest....
Its stoping by that small stream to listen to it trickle by while watching that mother bird building her nest....

So this year in the woods slow down, look around and give thanks to Mother Nature for her blessing.

Oh..and the Morels...well thats just the added bonus of the bounty that she has to offer.

Best of luck to all this season.....OldTimer


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

You are completely right oldtimer! I appreciate the post! I think slowing down in this fast paced world will cure many mental ailments that have become more and more common lately.


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

jumping deer pheasant or turkey does nothing for me unless i am out hunting... wasn't locked in house all winter was out fishing and bunny hunting...you are preaching to the choir......maybe for some morels is an excuse to lose weight, but for real outdoorsmen just another part of life....


----------



## lovinshroomin (Apr 18, 2013)

these are the reason I love mushroom hunting!! Finally nicer weather and everything is coming alive! You are so right!! Last year we were out and a bunch of deer starting running all around us, it was awesome!


----------



## boogaloo outdoors (Oct 19, 2012)

Words I live by.

Best to you and yours. Good Hunting!


----------

